# salt blocks in a pond



## labman

HAD a guy come in to tractor supply and buy 50 50 pound salt blocks and said he was putting them in ponds,so my question is what does the salt do for a pond?


----------



## firstflight111

maybe he has salt water fish or shrimp


----------



## Salmonid

Im no expert, but fish, like humans have a very high concentrations of salt in our systems. I have never heard of adding salt to a pond and would think the salinity factor would be a nightmare to ever figure out how much to use but I throw 6-8 salt ( water softner pellets) pellets into my bait tank every 4-5 days and the fish do extremely well!! Really helps there skin stay soft and slimy , and keeps them very lively. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected]

Salt is used as an anesthetic for fish; you can knock fish out with salt. At lower doses salt has a calming effect and reduces stress on the fish and promotes a good slime layer on the fish. This helps fend off parasites, bacteria and fungus. I treat different species of fish with different concentrations of salt; up to 2% concentration for hybrid striped bass but only a 0.2% concentration for bluegills. If you have a 100 gallon tank, you have 834 lbs of water, 2% = 16.68 lbs of salt. Salt is a very widely used treatment in the aquaculture industry in tanks where it is easy to treat the fish. In a pond a salt treatment is not a viable option because the volume of water.


----------



## hang_loose

Lucas, thats very interesting plus a good first aid treatment for fish. Thanks for the info!!


----------

